# Typhoon Class SSBN Pics



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Mar 2012)

http://englishrussia.com/2009/04/14/worlds-biggest-submarine/

Makes you appreciate how vast they are.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the link. Real amazing stuff!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Mar 2012)

Love their onboard simulator... ;D


----------



## my72jeep (2 Mar 2012)

1. crap its big.
2. was that an onboard hot tub?
3. with all the rust hope it never puts to sea again.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Mar 2012)

Old, rusted out, and unservicable...... so when will the Government be arranging for the first to be delivered to the RCN?  8)


----------



## my72jeep (2 Mar 2012)

:goodpost:
Ok so Im not the only one to think that.


----------



## brihard (2 Mar 2012)

This thread pops up the night I get my yukon hat... I think it's settled- I'm watching Hunt for Red October.


----------



## Privateer (2 Mar 2012)

"Cold this morning, Captain"

"Cold... and hard."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWPBr4L1eyE


----------



## cupper (2 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 2. was that an onboard hot tub?



Either that or one of those stationary lap pools where you swim against a current created by a circulation pump.

Which leads to the potential of someone drowning inside a perfectly functioning submarine.


----------

